# so i found out adam and eve was bullshit



## primabudda (Aug 27, 2016)

is christ AS GOD bullshit too ? not that he was a person because that maybe true, but that he was GOD.


please do the pole thing.


*If you voted No, pls leave a quote from the book that he actually said words and spoke. nothing else but the words he said, no ..... and then the lord said "la la la drink wine"*


*just his words in quotes pls. *

*pause long time*




no trolling


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Aug 27, 2016)

I.believe he was a real person, but I don't believe he was the son of God or had any special powers.


----------



## primabudda (Aug 27, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> I.believe he was a real person, but I don't believe he was the son of God or had any special powers.


ok iv made an edit of the 1st post, you made it complicated ... fast.

pls reply again this is a serious matter, thank you.


----------



## The-Budster (Aug 27, 2016)

"Blessed are ye, when men shall revile you, and persecute you, and shall say all manner of evil against you falsely, for my sake.
Rejoice, and be exceeding glad: for great is your reward in heaven: for so persecuted they the prophets which were before you." 
*Matthew 5:11-12*


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 27, 2016)

I am never manifest to the foolish and unintelligent. For them I am covered by My eternal potency, and therefore they do not know that I am unborn and infallible.

bhagavad gita as it is 7.25


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 28, 2016)

Jonah 1:1-17

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Jonah+1:1-17&version=YLT

Psalm 107:23-29

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Psalm+107:23-29&version=YLT

Mark 4:35-41

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Mark+4:35-41&version=YLT

Mark 15:24

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Mark+15:24&version=YLT

Exodus 3:14-18

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Exodus+3:14-18&version=YLT

Mark 14:61-62

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Mark+14:61-62&version=YLT

Mark 14:58

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Mark+14:58&version=YLT

Leviticus 16:7-10

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Leviticus+16:7-10&version=YLT

Mark 15:6-15

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Mark+15:6-15&version=YLT

1 Corinthians 15:47-53 (Earthy=mortal Heavenly=immortal)

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=1+Corinthians+15:47-53&version=YLT

Mark 14:48-52 (Linen cloth=mortal)

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Mark+14:48-52&version=YLT

Mark 16:3-8 (Long white robe=immortal *note Mark is the actual first Gospel written, and 16:8 is the original ending)

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Mark+16:3-8&version=YLT

Ezekiel 47:10

Jeremiah 16:16

Mark 1:16-17

New Testament Narrative as Old Testament Midrash

http://www.robertmprice.mindvendor.com/art_midrash1.htm


----------



## PetFlora (Aug 28, 2016)

Look into George Kavassilas book *Our Universal Journey *for an incredible enlightening read

Short answer is: the bible was written by those in charge, and they were peddling their own version of jesus, who is a false light representative that people have been giving away their power to for centuries

According to GK, the real Jesus appeared on earth as an aspect of the Sun (hence 'Son of God'). He did say "I and my father are one', which never made sense to me until reading GKs book


----------



## bict (Aug 28, 2016)

All bullshit


----------



## primabudda (Aug 28, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> "Blessed are ye, when men shall revile you, and persecute you, and shall say all manner of evil against you falsely, for my sake.
> Rejoice, and be exceeding glad: for great is your reward in heaven: for so persecuted they the prophets which were before you."





iHearAll said:


> "I am never manifest to the foolish and unintelligent. For them I am covered by My eternal potency, and therefore they do not know that I am unborn and infallible."



he sounds like george manual the great. 

*seriously does tho.*


Maybe because he didn't have a father ? 


PetFlora said:


> He did say "*I and my father are one*', which never made sense to e until reading GKs book




And it only makes sense from the book ? this book *? *


PetFlora said:


> the bible was written by *those in charge*, and they were *peddling* their own version of jesus, who is a false light representative that people have been giving away *their power* to for centuries





We need more proof. he sounds like a nutter written by more nutters.


----------



## primabudda (Aug 28, 2016)

what was the media in them days ? meaning where did everyone get their info from.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 28, 2016)

this was not from the bible. this was before the time of Chirst. This is the word of Krishna. Then before Kirshna was the word of Rama. they were to be taken on blind faith. when understood, the listener realizes they are not to worship this man but to give them respect like you would any teacher. but they are speaking truths about how God works so they are worth listening to. therefore they are the word of God since God controls everything. if God is to manifest as a mortal it will not blow your mind. thus is mortal. 

as we are finding in tv series like ancient aliens, the sorcerers and priests of these times and earlier times were likely just humans with an understanding of the physics we use today. but likely without the large manufacturing society we see and share today. for instance. the priest may be able to turn your copper necklace into a device to levitate ferrous materials with the charge of a makeshift battery. 

electricity isnt an invention but a discovery.


----------



## primabudda (Aug 28, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> this was not from the bible. this was before the time of Chirst. This is the word of Krishna. Then before Kirshna was the word of Rama. they were to be taken on blind faith. when understood, the listener realizes they are not to worship this man but to give them respect like you would any teacher. but they are speaking truths about how God works so they are worth listening to. therefore they are the word of God since God controls everything. if God is to manifest as a mortal it will not blow your mind. thus is mortal.
> 
> as we are finding in tv series like ancient aliens, the sorcerers and priests of these times and earlier times were likely just humans with an understanding of the physics we use today. but likely without the large manufacturing society we see and share today. for instance. the priest may be able to turn your copper necklace into a device to levitate ferrous materials with the charge of a makeshift battery.
> 
> electricity isnt an invention but a discovery.


so krishna knew jesus was coming ?


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 28, 2016)

you missed the point. i think you're looking for a reason to worship or reject a human as the only form of God. 

assuming any of which were real people and not just stories to introduce the ideas of good and evil to those willing to listen, then they were simply people who wanted to teach how to be peaceful but a real man. a real man does not steal from their neighbor, a real man punishes the neighbor who steals but does not ruin their life for instance. a man without evil intentions casts a metaphorical stone at a whorish woman, a man with evil intentions lusts for a whorish woman and is jealous when he cannot have her. these are all material things but this is a material life. 

they may be fictional stories of real life type events a person may encounter. If you could cure the blind would you? yes probably. if you saw a woman about to get murdered would you save her yes probably. if you knew you couldnt save her would accept that the will of God is her death? yes probably. the world is dark but there is enough light to see that you should try to be a good person. death will come for you regardless of your nature. hell is a form of life heaven is a form of life. one can cast you to the other easily


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 28, 2016)

primabudda said:


> so krishna knew jesus was coming ?


i have no idea. krishna was a human. so doubtfull. my point is that god is in control of you. god will do with you as you want.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 28, 2016)

hence free will as spoken in the bible


----------



## blackforest (Aug 28, 2016)

Don't any of you guys watch Ancient Aliens?


----------



## primabudda (Aug 28, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> you missed the point. *i think you're looking for a reason to worship or reject a human as the only form of God. *
> 
> assuming any of which were real people and not just stories to introduce the ideas of good and evil to those willing to listen, then they were simply people who wanted to teach how to be peaceful but a real man. a real man does not steal from their neighbor, a real man punishes the neighbor who steals but does not ruin their life for instance. a man without evil intentions casts a metaphorical stone at a whorish woman, a man with evil intentions lusts for a whorish woman and is jealous when he cannot have her. these are all material things but this is a material life.
> 
> they may be fictional stories of real life type events a person may encounter. If you could cure the blind would you? yes probably. if you saw a woman about to get murdered would you save her yes probably. if you knew you couldnt save her would accept that the will of God is her death? yes probably. the world is dark but there is enough light to see that you should try to be a good person. death will come for you regardless of your nature. hell is a form of life heaven is a form of life. one can cast you to the other easily


sorry but you sound brainwashed, like i said sorry. 


*this is so wrong what u just said, an i'm just wondering why. *



this thread is for what jesus is about and said, you posted something about krishna years before, i just asked in so many words .... whats the connection ? did krishna know jesus or pridict any of it ? who is krishna anyways ? your jesus ?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2016)

dog is in control?


----------



## primabudda (Aug 28, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> dog is in control?


huh ?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2016)

primabudda said:


> huh ?


I was just questioning when I read ihearall say, _god is in control._


----------



## primabudda (Aug 28, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I was just questioning when I read *ihearall *say, _god is in control._


who and details in quotes pls, also vote the pole thing.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2016)

fuk it this thread is too much work.


----------



## primabudda (Aug 28, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> fuk it this thread is too much work.


ha ha !! well god just loves a trier 


enjoy your day


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 28, 2016)

primabudda said:


> sorry but you sound brainwashed, like i said sorry.
> 
> 
> *this is so wrong what u just said, an i'm just wondering why. *
> ...


ummm jesus is a human being. a teacher. as is krishna, buddha, rama, Vishnu. all of these people are teachers of the lord God. no need to worship anyone, listen to God is all im saying. god is an idea not a person. 

read the Tao, read the gita, everyone who knows the way knows "I" am the way. but you must say this yourself. you are weak if you think that someone other than yourself is the way to learn about God. Jesus is murdered for preaching that he is God. jesus died for the sins of man. how does he know this before hand? like a robber about to steal from a bank he is aware the ramifications of his actions. once you are aware of God you have lost the game against God. you can then speak your mind about the matter. jesus is Christ because he teaches you dont need a chruch, you dont need to read a book on the mattet, you need to listen to your inner self and make good decisions. if you're still confused then good you'll figure it out next time you make a bad decision.

but i take it you are young and uneducated.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 28, 2016)

primabudda said:


> sorry but you sound brainwashed, like i said sorry.
> 
> 
> *this is so wrong what u just said, an i'm just wondering why. *
> ...


god wasnt invxented in the birth of Jesus. god has been around as long as man could think


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 28, 2016)

but i dont worship jesus, i dont worship krishna, i dont worship Muhammad, i worship no man. i take care.of myself and.recognize.there.is alot.in this world i want to accomplish and i wont get there bashing on millions of people amd making enemies. they are in the right unless they are the murdering type


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## primabudda (Aug 28, 2016)

ha ha !!!


----------



## primabudda (Aug 28, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> *but i dont worship jesus, i dont worship krishna, i dont worship Muhammad, i worship no man.* i take care.of myself and.recognize.there.is alot.in this world i want to accomplish and i wont get there bashing on millions of people amd making enemies. they are in the right unless they are the murdering type


yea you sound brainwashed.

all my brain area has gone funny from your thoughts/posts.



why ?


----------



## primabudda (Aug 28, 2016)

we need to keep this thread one line answers and questions.


people are going waaaaaaay off track.



what jesus said as god in the books in quotes only pls god damn it !!!  




keep it simple !!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## primabudda (Aug 28, 2016)

you know i learn something ery day now, prob because it might be my last i dunno.

Like the other day i saw that every country with a border is like a different world to all the rest, they all have something different they see in life and thoughts etc and whats important and whats not like no one else does .... it's strange but like Africa they burned a pedo in the streets alive without blinking i saw a vid.

So today i learnt (which i'v always kinda known) that you mericans seem to see life as a 'don't give a fuck, it's all good and funny no matter what' hense trump .... nuff said about that.










So that's what i'v learnt ...... you can't even keep serious for one minute, i understand it's pointless, we should laugh, smoke weed and set fire to each other jokingly all day.



But sum times you gotta get serious *says while laughing and not caring ha ha !! nm * so you see my problem ?  



get serious sumtimes or not i don't really give 2 shits what jesus said, he may or maybe a nut or maybe even true ...... but i'm getting no solid comfortable truth from anything above other than the 'and one in the stinketh' post.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 28, 2016)

th uo s thread is moreumb an me v posting on alot of xanax


----------



## primabudda (Aug 28, 2016)

^^ higher than me


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 28, 2016)

primabudda said:


> ^^ higher than me


ys spiritually itellectualy emotionaly etc


----------



## primabudda (Aug 28, 2016)

^^ younger than me


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 28, 2016)

primabudda said:


> ^^ younger than me


ywp i achieedawesoe sometime in hs. been building ever sice.

sery to hear about your lifes failures




are you taking anything foe your liver?
i know they dont givectransplants to peoplelike you


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 28, 2016)

primabudda said:


> yea you sound brainwashed.
> 
> all my brain area has gone funny from your thoughts/posts.
> 
> ...


he don't sound brainwashed to me,more like well versed and well read

the brainwashed are the people who think they possess the answers


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 28, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> View attachment 3767993


speaking of which. shitstainy, how are other excretory organs holding up?
i feel like i smell kidney failure every time you post. go brush your teeth and drink a glass of water, should help your piss breath.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 28, 2016)

primabudda said:


> yea you sound brainwashed.
> 
> all my brain area has gone funny from your thoughts/posts.
> 
> ...


cuz fuck you is why


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## The-Budster (Aug 29, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> View attachment 3768262


Slavery in those days is not what we think of slavery today. It was Labour to pay back your debts.
If you could not pay your debt then you had to work to pay back the debtor in some way. So people regardless of race would sell them self to the master as a slave to pay him back for the debt.

Fair enough really, without that system we have the likes of dole scum kicking about just taking taking taking. It also teaches the person to not borrow what they cannot pay back.

The slavery that we think of where maybe a specific race or group are being targeted and those within that race are being kidnapped etc was infact outlawed.

"And he that stealeth a man, and selleth him, or if he be found in his hand, he shall surely be put to death." Exodus 21-16


----------



## primabudda (Aug 29, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> he don't sound brainwashed to me,more like well versed and well read
> 
> the brainwashed are the people who think they possess the answers


very well versed.

brainwashed means they don't accept any other answers, but very well verse non the less.


----------



## primabudda (Aug 29, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> cuz fuck you is why


ha ha !! you gotta admit tho, i mean i know muslims that go by every word written, yet totally apposite to what they read and sell chicken, cigs, alchol for a living.

Their god says don't do these things, so brainwashed totes. 



my thread was to find the truth about jesus saying he was god and you made it all complicated that's all.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## iHearAll (Aug 29, 2016)

primabudda said:


> ha ha !! you gotta admit tho, i mean i know muslims that go by every word written, yet totally apposite to what they read and sell chicken, cigs, alchol for a living.
> 
> Their god says don't do these things, so brainwashed totes.
> 
> ...


what? you've still missed the point of what I've said. i dont believe every word these books say. that would be blind faith. i have taken from them what i thought was good nature and direction. they are fiction books kid. the book contains the character God. so for your puney asshole brain you fit that word into your definition of God and proceed to read "what would god do?" well not always what you want. like your inability to control the manner we answer in this asshole thread. the book introduces another character named jesus. he is essentially never born. so he, in the book, is beyond life and death. the authors made him the son of God. 

and there's a story in the book too in case you were wondering... 

i posted a separate book because not many Americans consider that their lives are given a world of options to learn by. if you read harry potter, which character is Hermione? ia Hermione the Hagrid? is Hermione a broom stick? 

is Jesus the son if god?
is god god?

these are the most obvious answers that 1000000/1 people fail to see.

you're not going to meet Jesus your going to look in the mirror and see yourself grow a beard until you wither and die or be killed off before hand.


----------



## primabudda (Aug 29, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> what? you've still missed the point of what I've said. i dont believe every word these books say. that would be blind faith. i have taken from them what i thought was good nature and direction. they are fiction books kid. the book contains the character God. so for your puney asshole brain you fit that word into your definition of God and proceed to read "what would god do?" well not always what you want. like your inability to control the manner we answer in this asshole thread. the book introduces another character named jesus. he is essentially never born. so he, in the book, is beyond life and death. the authors made him the son of God.
> 
> and there's a story in the book too in case you were wondering...
> 
> ...


do you believe jesus when he said 'i am god/the lord' etc etc ?

a simple yes/no answer pls (i bet my whole life you can't)


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 29, 2016)

primabudda said:


> do you believe jesus when he said 'i am god/the lord' etc etc ?
> 
> a simple yes/no answer pls (i bet my whole life you can't)


yes duh. the authors wrote it that way. i wouldnt look at a blue wall and call it spaghetti


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 29, 2016)

shit i doubt you'v actually read past sentence one of what i spelled out. you saw what i wrote and thought "oh this guy believes in God what a retard" but hey i set myself up for it since i posted in a thread call "i found out adam and eve was bushit"... well adam and eve are also fictional characters depicting the fact that although you believe in love, god has other plans for you. 

where's God to those being slaughtered in othet countries for no reason. wheres god to our soldiers as they die from IED explosions. God's right where it always is. It's a word written down and a force that controls all. there's no material manefestation of God other than through artistic expressionism, interpretation. im out. you're blind.


----------



## primabudda (Aug 29, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> *yes duh. the authors wrote it that way*. i wouldnt look at a blue wall and call it spaghetti


it's the authors brother


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 29, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> yes duh. the authors wrote it that way. i wouldnt look at a blue wall and call it spaghetti


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 29, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Slavery in those days is not what we think of slavery today. It was Labour to pay back your debts.
> If you could not pay your debt then you had to work to pay back the debtor in some way. So people regardless of race would sell them self to the master as a slave to pay him back for the debt.
> 
> Fair enough really, without that system we have the likes of dole scum kicking about just taking taking taking. It also teaches the person to not borrow what they cannot pay back.
> ...


I'm talking about Yahweh's rules. You can take a fellow Jew as a servent to payback debt over a period of seven years, and be not harsh to them. People of another nation are slaves forever, and your children can inherit them.

*Leviticus 25:39-46Revised Standard Version (RSV)*

"39 “And if your brother becomes poor beside you, and sells himself to you, you shall not make him serve as a slave: 40 he shall be with you as a hired servant and as a sojourner. He shall serve with you until the year of the jubilee; 41 then he shall go out from you, he and his children with him, and go back to his own family, and return to the possession of his fathers. 42 For they are my servants, whom I brought forth out of the land of Egypt; they shall not be sold as slaves. 43 You shall not rule over him with harshness, but shall fear your God. 44 As for your male and female slaves whom you may have: you may buy male and female slaves from among the nations that are round about you. 45 You may also buy from among the strangers who sojourn with you and their families that are with you, who have been born in your land; and they may be your property. 46 You may bequeath them to your sons after you, to inherit as a possession for ever; you may make slaves of them, but over your brethren the people of Israel you shall not rule, one over another, with harshness."

This, and other verses was used as justifiable slavery by southern slave owners.


----------



## primabudda (Aug 29, 2016)

When Jesus came to Caesarea Philippi, He asked His disciples the mother of all questions, “_Who do you say I am_?” (Matt.16:15; Mark8:29; Luke9:20). Mormons answer this question by saying that Jesus is the spirit brother of Lucifer; Jehovah’s Witnesses answer by saying that Jesus is the archangel Michael; New Agers say Jesus is an avatar or enlightened messenger. *Jesus, however, answered by claiming that He was God.*

*First, Jesus claimed to be the unique Son of God.* As a result, the Jewish leaders tried to kill Him because in “calling God his own Father, [Jesus was] making himself equal with God” (John5:1. In John8:58 Jesus went so far as to use the very words by which God revealed Himself to Moses from the burning bush (Exod.3:14). To the Jews this was the epitome of blasphemy, for they knew that in doing so Jesus was clearly claiming to be God. On yet another occasion, Jesus explicitly told the Jews: “‘*I and the Father are one*.’ Again the Jews picked up stones to stone him, but Jesus said to them, ‘I have shown you many great miracles from the Father. For which of these do you stone me?’ ‘We are not stoning you for any of these,’ replied the Jews, ‘but for blasphemy, because you, a mere man, claim to be God’” (John10:30–33).


Did he change his mind a lot ? that's a huge change from god ! to 'the unique son of god' i thought the trinity was made up by the Vatican to determine in conversation like this which form of god we was talking about anyways. 



and i thought he started saying he was god/lord because the crowd said it first.

*
who said it first ? and what did they or he say he was ? 


* also did he drink alot ?


----------



## primabudda (Aug 29, 2016)

that's a perfectly good question btw .... did he drink alot ?


----------



## Growdict (Aug 29, 2016)

you cannot use bible quotes to increase your critical thinking. if you think the adam/eve, genesis, noahs ark stories are true at face value, you are truly dense. you want to debate on a subject, but only if someone uses direct quotes from a man made book that defines the slant of the subject. Not exactly expanding your mind.


----------



## The-Budster (Aug 29, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> I'm talking about Yahweh's rules. You can take a fellow Jew as a servent to payback debt over a period of seven years, and be not harsh to them. People of another nation are slaves forever, and your children can inherit them.
> 
> *Leviticus 25:39-46Revised Standard Version (RSV)*
> 
> ...


Ah but this was way before Christ. Around 1440 years before.... 

I know I quoted a book that was around the same time, it was a quick look up to try justify my point but made me realise. 

Anyone that follows a book written 1440 years before Christ cannot really follow what Christ himself said. As Love your neighbour and forgive all debts cannot fit the old testament. There for these people are probably not Christian as such...


----------



## The-Budster (Aug 29, 2016)

Growdict said:


> you cannot use bible quotes to increase your critical thinking. if you think the adam/eve, genesis, noahs ark stories are true at face value, you are truly dense. you want to debate on a subject, but only if someone uses direct quotes from a man made book that defines the slant of the subject. Not exactly expanding your mind.


Can you name a book that is not "man made"??


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 29, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Can you name a book that is not "man made"??


Remember: Book of Mormon.
UFO dropped it off in the forest...


----------



## Growdict (Aug 29, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Can you name a book that is not "man made"??


it was in reference to the bible not being written by god and therefore can be wrong. It would be like saying I want to debate you on man made global warming, but both sides can only use David Suzuki quotes.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 29, 2016)

primabudda said:


> it's the authors brother


what is? God is the authors? no shit.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 30, 2016)

already have bible quotes on racism/slavery ...

*bucky laughing in distance


----------



## The-Budster (Aug 30, 2016)

Growdict said:


> it was in reference to the bible not being written by god and therefore can be wrong. It would be like saying I want to debate you on man made global warming, but both sides can only use David Suzuki quotes.


Sure I can see where you come from, it has the ability to have different meanings hence the Catholic church difers from Protestant movements due to corruption and translation differences, both human flaws.

However I don't really see that just because a few translations have the potential to be wrong that faith in the whole message of the bible has to also be false along with it. 

There is a bigger picture, bear in mind this is a collection of books with some being thousands of years apart. There is nothing quite like it as such. 

Just because it's not written by God themself does not take any credibility away or then surely I'm not really sure if Steve Jobs did what he did or even exists if I only had to go on his Biography. That was written by someone else at the request of Jobs. If you never had Internet or TV and only his Biography then someone sparks up a discussion about him you would paraphrase from the book right? Putting in all faith to the writter after all he could have made it all up. Storys sell after all. 

Why though? It's a man made book after all. 

My point is that there is a waaaayyy bigger picture. Multiple authors, countless years of experience in those areas at the times. Different walks of life from each author. Yet most people think they can shoot down the whole meaning of the book with a paraphrase here and there and an out of touch comparison.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 30, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Ah but this was way before Christ. Around 1440 years before....
> 
> I know I quoted a book that was around the same time, it was a quick look up to try justify my point but made me realise.
> 
> Anyone that follows a book written 1440 years before Christ cannot really follow what Christ himself said. As Love your neighbour and forgive all debts cannot fit the old testament. There for these people are probably not Christian as such...


I can qoute NT verses post supposed life of Jesus that reinforces slavery. The thing is these verses are considered pseudographical Pauline letters. What Paul says in the Epistles that most scholars consider authentic is this one verse:

*1 Corinthians 7:19-24Revised Standard Version (RSV)*

"19 For neither circumcision counts for anything nor uncircumcision, but keeping the commandments of God. 20 Every one should remain in the state in which he was called. 21 Were you a slave when called? Never mind. But if you can gain your freedom, avail yourself of the opportunity.22 For he who was called in the Lord as a slave is a freedman of the Lord. Likewise he who was free when called is a slave of Christ. 23 You were bought with a price; do not become slaves of men. 24 So, brethren, in whatever state each was called, there let him remain with God."


----------



## primabudda (Aug 30, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> what is? God is the authors? no shit.


it's the authors thats brianwashed thou


iHearAll said:


> yes duh. *the authors wrote it that way*. i wouldnt look at a blue wall and call it spaghetti


that's my view, but what would i know, i only said you sound branwashed and i can't help what i hear whether it's right or wrong.


you just sound brainwashed that's all.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2016)

this thread blows. it has no coffee


----------



## primabudda (Aug 30, 2016)

^^ hasn't fired tractor up yet.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 30, 2016)

im not sure this retard even grows. what a douche.


----------



## primabudda (Aug 30, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> im not sure this retard even grows. what a douche.


fuck brother stop the fuck crying man, seriously.


brainwashed to death, really feel sorry for you. 



now ya bitching with one word replyies, serioulsy brother stop crying.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> this thread blows. it has no coffee


----------



## primabudda (Aug 30, 2016)

your religious believes have fUCKED the world, you should be proud.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 30, 2016)

im not a Christian obviously. well obvious to everyone that has read what i posted except you somehow. yea no grower here..... wtf are you even doing???


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 30, 2016)

this newb came running into RIU with his dick in hand. turns out his dick was hard on for himself and wanted him to bash on what he thinks are good wholesome christains. lololololol. you ever kill your own food kid? bleed out 20 chickens in a row and save their blood for compost? maybe some ducks while you're at it? feed an orphanage? probably not. you're probably laying on your back trying to get your penis to reach your mouth


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 30, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> yes duh. the authors wrote it that way. i wouldnt look at a blue wall and call it spaghetti



What if it was a flying spaghetti monster on a blue background up against a blue gridded wall ? What then?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> you ever kill your own food kid? bleed out 20 chickens in a row and save their blood for compost?


I don't think I could do that, sounds gnarly. I like other ppl to kill my food, but I'll grow some food in the veggie garden.


----------



## primabudda (Aug 30, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> *you ever kill your own food kid?* bleed out 20 chickens in a row and save their blood for compost?


grr !!

am dead ha ha !! 


ok mister fun over, lets get serious with the questions.



what is a flying spaghetti monster ? and how ? (you can quote back to it if your want) did we get here ? to you been picked on for brainwashing stuff ? how did we get here ?


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 30, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> What if it was a flying spaghetti monster on a blue background up against a blue gridded wall ? What then?
> 
> View attachment 3769098


then its a white speghetti monster on a blue background... right? is this a cognitive test? i mean shit that's how I read these books. if everyone has there own idea of God then we are to respect them for their beliefs right? if god is a fictional and sarcastic speghetti monster then we are to assume the person understands there is no manifestation of God. but maybe misses that they themself are still speaking about the force that controls everything, including the force in their mind that says "hey, me, God's not out there in the world other than what we make of it". i mean, they aren't suggesting the force in control of everything IS the speghetti monster but are displaying that they are free from picking a side on naming God or even really caring what God does. because really it doesnt matter. i only ever chose to learn about what these people consider to be God when i started traveling the world. i realized i dont speak their language but the people i wanted to communicate with were the people promoting goodness. ill always suggest staying away from the snake religion salesmen because they clearly are after something from you. money, your soul, idk maybe some game being played in their head like the people holding signs saying the end is near and to repent. that's just silly. give us an explanation. 

@primabudda i think we got here because i can safely tie morallity to many teachings from really old texts. history is real so the people that believed in moral code were real. they wanted to share moral code so they wrote fictional but entertaining books including their idea of God. of course when you add God into a book it gets real complicated for the masses and politics throws away the morality. you could write your own books of you wanted. your creativity will exhibit what you believe a God should do versus what they would do. not that the God you just made up is sitting up in space in reality, some people may believe that you believe that but you would know otherwise. follow?


----------



## The-Budster (Aug 30, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> I can qoute NT verses post supposed life of Jesus that reinforces slavery. The thing is these verses are considered pseudographical Pauline letters. What Paul says in the Epistles that most scholars consider authentic is this one verse:
> 
> *1 Corinthians 7:19-24Revised Standard Version (RSV)*
> 
> "19 For neither circumcision counts for anything nor uncircumcision, but keeping the commandments of God. 20 Every one should remain in the state in which he was called. 21 Were you a slave when called? Never mind. But if you can gain your freedom, avail yourself of the opportunity.22 For he who was called in the Lord as a slave is a freedman of the Lord. Likewise he who was free when called is a slave of Christ. 23 You were bought with a price; do not become slaves of men. 24 So, brethren, in whatever state each was called, there let him remain with God."


I'm not sure where that is stating that slavery is fine. We are of course discussing a book that has been up for debate for thousands of years and sadly has led to people causing harm to one a other despite the message of the new testament advising against. So I do see how people have come to different conclusions but *reinforces? 
*
I'm not seeing how it reinforces that at all (slavery existence, sure! But encouraging, No!) and it's that sort of paraphrase and with a bit of reading only what you to see thrown in that causes the wrong understanding of the whole picture as that's what is going here I think. 

Anyway your paraphrase and I will call it that as I choose to only recognise the King James Version of the Bible does not condone slavery. 

I see it as stating that you should not become the slaves of men but should become the servant of god. 

For those who are truly "free" must be a servant to the Lord God.


----------



## primabudda (Aug 30, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> then its a white speghetti monster on a blue background... right? is this a cognitive test? i mean shit that's how I read these books. if everyone has there own idea of God then we are to respect them for their beliefs right? if god is a fictional and sarcastic speghetti monster then we are to assume the person understands there is no manifestation of God. but maybe misses that they themself are still speaking about the force that controls everything, including the force in their mind that says "hey, me, God's not out there in the world other than what we make of it". i mean, they aren't suggesting the force in control of everything IS the speghetti monster but are displaying that they are free from picking a side on naming God or even really caring what God does. because really it doesnt matter. i only ever chose to learn about what these people consider to be God when i started traveling the world. i realized i dont speak their language but the people i wanted to communicate with were the people promoting goodness. ill always suggest staying away from the snake religion salesmen because they clearly are after something from you. money, your soul, idk maybe some game being played in their head like the people holding signs saying the end is near and to repent. that's just silly. give us an explanation.
> 
> @primabudda i think we got here because i can safely tie morallity to many teachings from really old texts. history is real so the people that believed in moral code were real. they wanted to share moral code so they wrote fictional but entertaining books including their idea of God. of course when you add God into a book it gets real complicated for the masses and politics throws away the morality. *you could write your own books if you wanted. *your creativity will exhibit what you believe a God should do versus what they would do. not that the God you just made up is sitting up in space in reality, some people may believe that you believe that but you would know otherwise. follow?


no i don't follow sir, i'm too stoned to understand anything atm ......* but wait what ! ? 

*
i could write a book on life as i think it happened, and say god is an egg ? i could do that ?


----------



## The-Budster (Aug 30, 2016)

primabudda said:


> no i don't follow sir, i'm too stoned to understand anything atm ......* but wait what ! ?
> 
> *
> i could write a book on life as i think it happened, and say god is an egg ? i could do that ?


Yeah but if God is an egg....what laid it?......

The whole chicken and the egg situation haha


----------



## primabudda (Aug 30, 2016)

i have no idea, The-Buster


----------



## The-Budster (Aug 30, 2016)

primabudda said:


> i have no idea, The-Buster


I would just like to confirm for the benefit of this discussion I am not God nor the Father of the egg.

So please no PMs asking me the meaning of life or if you should quit your job and walk the earth like Jules with an pound of herb and pipe haha


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 30, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> I'm not sure where that is stating that slavery is fine. We are of course discussing a book that has been up for debate for thousands of years and sadly has led to people causing harm to one a other despite the message of the new testament advising against. So I do see how people have come to different conclusions but *reinforces?
> *
> I'm not seeing how it reinforces that at all (slavery existence, sure! But encouraging, No!) and it's that sort of paraphrase and with a bit of reading only what you to see thrown in that causes the wrong understanding of the whole picture as that's what is going here I think.
> 
> ...


*Ephesians 6:5-9 King James Version (KJV)*

"5 Servants, be obedient to them that are your masters according to the flesh, with fear and trembling, in singleness of your heart, as unto Christ;

6 Not with eyeservice, as menpleasers; but as the servants of Christ, doing the will of God from the heart;

7 With good will doing service, as to the Lord, and not to men:

8 Knowing that whatsoever good thing any man doeth, the same shall he receive of the Lord, whether he be bond or free.

9 And, ye masters, do the same things unto them, forbearing threatening: knowing that your Master also is in heaven; neither is there respect of persons with him."

*Romans 13:1-7 King James Version (KJV)*

"13 Let every soul be subject unto the higher powers. For there is no power but of God: the powers that be are ordained of God.

2 Whosoever therefore resisteth the power, resisteth the ordinance of God: and they that resist shall receive to themselves damnation.

3 For rulers are not a terror to good works, but to the evil. Wilt thou then not be afraid of the power? do that which is good, and thou shalt have praise of the same:

4 For he is the minister of God to thee for good. But if thou do that which is evil, be afraid; for he beareth not the sword in vain: for he is the minister of God, a revenger to execute wrath upon him that doeth evil.

5 Wherefore ye must needs be subject, not only for wrath, but also for conscience sake.

6 For for this cause pay ye tribute also: for they are God's ministers, attending continually upon this very thing.

7 Render therefore to all their dues: tribute to whom tribute is due; custom to whom custom; fear to whom fear; honour to whom honour."


----------



## HandyGringo (Aug 30, 2016)

Non religious people, stop arguing with religious people. They're religious, you won't change their mind. Their definition of evidence is different than yours, and no matter what you say they won't understand. Just let them believe.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 30, 2016)

ihearall must be the devil.. its the only explanation


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 30, 2016)

HandyGringo said:


> Non religious people, stop arguing with religious people. They're religious, you won't change their mind. Their definition of evidence is different than yours, and no matter what you say they won't understand. Just let them believe.


Their evidence is "what feels good", and "confirmation bias" just like any other addict.

You cannot reason most people out of an addiction, but with open dialogue you can prevent the few from becoming addicted.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 30, 2016)

some music to ponder institutionalized religion over for those with who care to listen


----------



## primabudda (Aug 31, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> 2 Whosoever therefore resisteth the power, resisteth the ordinance of God: and they that resist shall receive to themselves damnation.


what was the trolling/debating/argumental/discussions like in them days, because if someone said this to me today and its was all new words i'd be like "what u talking bout fool!?" 


did people use these blackmail words like "eat apples or go to hell" sort of shit for advertising ? like money and shit ? 


i heard they didn't know where the sun went on a night, not too clever. And they had landlords and business men, they must have cottoned on to these tricks don't you think.


Maybe some of the shit that got wrote was because of business slimy money makers. 



we should do some research on the main characters in the books and see what they did for money and how they may or may not have used these words for their own gain ...... it's possible you know ? 



the plot thickens


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 31, 2016)

HandyGringo said:


> Non religious people, stop arguing with religious people. They're religious, you won't change their mind. Their definition of evidence is different than yours, and no matter what you say they won't understand. Just let them believe.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 31, 2016)

primabudda said:


> what was the trolling/debating/argumental/discussions like in them days, because if someone said this to me today and its was all new words i'd be like "what u talking bout fool!?"
> 
> 
> did people use these blackmail words like "eat apples or go to hell" sort of shit for advertising ? like money and shit ?
> ...


This is why I use the Revised Standard Version for better context.

*Romans 13:1-7 Revised Standard Version (RSV)*
*Being Subject to Authorities*
"13 Let every person be subject to the governing authorities. For there is no authority except from God, and those that exist have been instituted by God. 2 Therefore he who resists the authorities resists what God has appointed, and those who resist will incur judgment. 3 For rulers are not a terror to good conduct, but to bad. Would you have no fear of him who is in authority? Then do what is good, and you will receive his approval, 4 for he is God’s servant for your good. But if you do wrong, be afraid, for he does not bear the sword in vain; he is the servant of God to execute his wrath on the wrongdoer. 5 Therefore one must be subject, not only to avoid God’s wrath but also for the sake of conscience. 6 For the same reason you also pay taxes, for the authorities are ministers of God, attending to this very thing. 7 Pay all of them their dues, taxes to whom taxes are due, revenue to whom revenue is due, respect to whom respect is due, honor to whom honor is due."

It's about trusting Governments because God instituted them.

It's slave mentality.


----------



## The-Budster (Aug 31, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> *Ephesians 6:5-9 King James Version (KJV)*
> 
> "5 Servants, be obedient to them that are your masters according to the flesh, with fear and trembling, in singleness of your heart, as unto Christ;
> 
> ...


The first quote I read this as " slave or not a slave, everything that you do will be known to the lord and all good deeds will not go unrewarded. Like wise of those who do bad to others the lord will remember that"

It doesn't say, go out an get yourself a slave. Now I'll not be surprised if you tell me xxxx ministry believe that. As the Catholic church have some how took a Book that makes it very clear that if they are rich then they should give it all to the poor, but sit on an unaccountable amount of money. 

I'm not seeing the link to slavery as such in the second quote buddy?

I see this as "everyone is under the subject to a higher power/master as God is that Higher power. There is nobody that can escape that and there is no power higher than the Lord God"

I understand man that people can read this and get one thing from it , 100%! However that does not mean that is it's true meaning as there will be many out there that have another view and even if it is only one person or one thousand. The true understanding is always the truth.


----------



## The-Budster (Aug 31, 2016)

HandyGringo said:


> Non religious people, stop arguing with religious people. They're religious, you won't change their mind. Their definition of evidence is different than yours, and no matter what you say they won't understand. Just let them believe.


Many religions are based on Faith. There are teachings that lead people to a Faith in certain understanding of life or the world etc. 

However what evidence do you have that you can disprove God? Real evidence , not well there is not a man in the sky so God ain't real sort of evidence because there is no description of God being like that all. Same with Jesus the images we see when we are told it is Jesus. I don't think it is that at all, no descriptions in the Bible but some group/person somewhere have got this image out to the people and have them now identifying to this stranger in the painting as God. Bit too weird for me :/


----------



## The-Budster (Aug 31, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> This is why I use the Revised Standard Version for better context.
> 
> *Romans 13:1-7 Revised Standard Version (RSV)*
> *Being Subject to Authorities*
> ...


Don't you see that by using a translation that goes away from the true original meaning you have came to a totally different meaning? 

These other translations have no doubt been made by people trying to push THEIR beliefs on others to do this f***ed up shit like slavery etc. It doesn't go with the whole message of Jesus so doesn't make sense to be translated like this either


----------



## HandyGringo (Aug 31, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Many religions are based on Faith. There are teachings that lead people to a Faith in certain understanding of life or the world etc.
> 
> However what evidence do you have that you can disprove God? Real evidence , not well there is not a man in the sky so God ain't real sort of evidence because there is no description of God being like that all. Same with Jesus the images we see when we are told it is Jesus. I don't think it is that at all, no descriptions in the Bible but some group/person somewhere have got this image out to the people and have them now identifying to this stranger in the painting as God. Bit too weird for me :/


Well no one can disprove that there is a god. Just like no one can prove there is a god, unless they warp the idea of proof and evidence into "I feel God" or some other nonsense. It's illogical to base your world understanding on a 2000 year old book, over recent knowledge and science and observing.

But sure, for many teachings of the bible there's concrete evidence against it. Stuff like creationism, the earth being 6000 years old, Noas ark, Adam and Eve, etc.

But no there's no concrete evidence that there's no god. Just like there's no concrete evidence that there's no unicorns. The only difference between the two is that people are indoctrinated from birth into believing that there's a god. No one is indoctrinated into believing that there's unicorns.

Then again, the burden of proof is on the religious nuts. If you're going to make insane claims, you need to back them up.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 31, 2016)

HandyGringo said:


> Non religious people, stop arguing with religious people. They're religious, you won't change their mind. Their definition of evidence is different than yours, and no matter what you say they won't understand. Just let them believe.





HandyGringo said:


> religious nuts.





HandyGringo said:


> unicorns.



Can we degrade them with insults? Perhaps that would be more appropriate, or more gratifying, than debating with them.


----------



## HandyGringo (Aug 31, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Can we degrade them with insults? Perhaps that would be more appropriate, or more gratifying, than debating with them.


I don't see how either of those are insults. There's no difference between believing in unicorns and believing in god. And calling someone a nut, means they're crazy. And you have to be crazy to believe in stuff like unicorns, or fairies, or cthulu, or god. 

I wouldn't take offence if you told me I was a nut for believing in ghosts. (Which I don't, just an example)


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 31, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> The first quote I read this as " slave or not a slave, everything that you do will be known to the lord and all good deeds will not go unrewarded. Like wise of those who do bad to others the lord will remember that"
> 
> It doesn't say, go out an get yourself a slave. Now I'll not be surprised if you tell me xxxx ministry believe that. As the Catholic church have some how took a Book that makes it very clear that if they are rich then they should give it all to the poor, but sit on an unaccountable amount of money.
> 
> ...


The fact is human progress ended slavery (for the most part) not some book claimed to be inspired by the creator of the universe.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 31, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Don't you see that by using a translation that goes away from the true original meaning you have came to a totally different meaning?
> 
> These other translations have no doubt been made by people trying to push THEIR beliefs on others to do this f***ed up shit like slavery etc. It doesn't go with the whole message of Jesus so doesn't make sense to be translated like this either


Here, watch this:


----------



## primabudda (Aug 31, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3769740


ha ha !!! fuck !


----------



## primabudda (Aug 31, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Therefore he who resists the authorities resists what God has appointed, and those who resist will incur judgment


set of wankers, so this is how governments was made ? 




anyways why does this thread keep going into slavery ?


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 31, 2016)

primabudda said:


> set of wankers, so this is how governments was made ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got it.

Mankind as a whole has rejected slavery, and this is more moral than the Abrahamic God.


----------



## primabudda (Aug 31, 2016)

Imma nurture this thread, the polls interesting as is. 

i hope you all voted honestly and not trolly like.


----------



## The-Budster (Aug 31, 2016)

HandyGringo said:


> Well no one can disprove that there is a god. Just like no one can prove there is a god, unless they warp the idea of proof and evidence into "I feel God" or some other nonsense. It's illogical to base your world understanding on a 2000 year old book, over recent knowledge and science and observing.
> 
> But sure, for many teachings of the bible there's concrete evidence against it. Stuff like creationism, the earth being 6000 years old, Noas ark, Adam and Eve, etc.
> 
> ...


I like how you have said there is concrete evidence against creationism, no doubt thinking of carbon dating and fossils. Which we of course as humans made the scale for as . Yet state something like I couldn't disprove unicorns. Well we haven't found a fossil or a live one so surely through your evidence requirements then unicorns are infact disproven? 

Just like Mountain Gorrilas never existed until 1902......

All my point is is that non-believers think having faith in god etc is dangerous but do you know what is far more dangerous? 

Thinking that we humans know everything! Cause if History has taught us anything and this goes for everything from animals existence to the advice given to the masses on certain chemicals we ingest. We know f***ing nothing.


----------



## The-Budster (Aug 31, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Can we degrade them with insults? Perhaps that would be more appropriate, or more gratifying, than debating with them.


Seems to be the only way you lot think you win the argument. 

You have been told to think something and can't stand to have an opinion shared that goes against yours . so you resort to anger as you cannot explain in a simple way without anger on why you actually believe something. 

To me that shows you don't know yourself as anyone with a true understanding on a subject can explain it without anger and in the shortest possible way. 

I'm not saying what you believe is outrageous or have an emotion towards it I couldn't care less to be honest. However you seem to have true emotion that you wish to insult and attempt to hurt those with beliefs other than yours. 

If anyone has been brainwashed it sounds like you, why the fuck else would you want to hurt others you don't even know and can't have a justifiable reason to? 

All a bit messed it up if you ask me.


----------



## The-Budster (Aug 31, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> The fact is human progress ended slavery (for the most part) not some book claimed to be inspired by the creator of the universe.


Well your definition of slavery differs from mine then. 

If you think you are free then I feel sorry for you Bud. Really.

Try not pay tax. Try grow cannabis in your front yard. 

If you do you'll be warned possibly, but most likely kidnapped and put in a cage until someone appointed to manage you decides you can be free again. Throw in a little community service while they are at it maybe.

Sound familiar?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 31, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> If anyone has been brainwashed it sounds like you, why the fuck else would you want to hurt others you don't even know and can't have a justifiable reason to?
> 
> All a bit messed it up if you ask me.


Hey budster I was merely proposing a hypothetical as I saw similar occurring. I try not to get involved in religions debates much tnh. I have no desire to insult you about your religious beliefs.


----------



## The-Budster (Aug 31, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> You got it.
> 
> Mankind as a whole has rejected slavery, and this is more moral than the Abrahamic God.


Nah we just got taught in school to be good slaves. Stockholm syndrome at its finest.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 31, 2016)

primabudda said:


> ^^ higher than me





qwizoking said:


> th uo s thread is moreumb an me v posting on alot of xanax


one thing I've noticed over the years is NOBODY on this forum is higher than qwizo.
you could eat his shit and get high.
don't ask how I know..


----------



## primabudda (Aug 31, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> one thing I've noticed over the years is NOBODY on this forum is higher than qwizo.
> you could eat his shit and get high.
> don't ask how I know..


ha ha !!!! how do u know ? 


ok i'm need to get serious, fuck the shit eating getting high shit, lets get serious, !!! 



Next questions ...... 1st and 2nd question ..... did jesus (these r serious) drink a lot, or smoke anything really, they had hooker pipes and opium in them days i think. AND prostitutes, !!! i'v lived like he has, same people, this smells fishy !! 






So we've figured out that all the media business authority dudes used god as blackmail ...... so how was the other half ? like those who was getting blackmailed, prostitutes, opium smokers and wineos ? and a dude saying i'm god.


it all makes sense now ha !! 


Something ain't right.


----------



## primabudda (Aug 31, 2016)

what age was he when someone or himself said he's god ?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 31, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> one thing I've noticed over the years is NOBODY on this forum is higher than qwizo.
> you could eat his shit and get high.
> don't ask how I know..


lmao


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 31, 2016)

primabudda said:


> ha ha !!!! how do u know ?
> 
> 
> ok i'm need to get serious, fuck the shit eating getting high shit, lets get serious, !!!
> ...


if ya truly wanna get serious, go do some studying on religious history,a nd you'll find almost 100% of the parables and fables told in the bible were actually RE-told.
another term would be plagiarized....
you'll be surprised..


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 31, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Well your definition of slavery differs from mine then.
> 
> If you think you are free then I feel sorry for you Bud. Really.
> 
> ...


Hey! Strawman much?

A slave that I'm talking about would love a front yard, and not mind paying taxes that brings order. We have the power to influence how much we pay, and where it goes.

I don't mind growing inside in a small space that provides more than enough for me. Also I play it smart so my rights are never infringed upon.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 31, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Nah we just got taught in school to be good slaves. Stockholm syndrome at its finest.


You probably think 9/11 was an inside job too.


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 1, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Hey! Strawman much?
> 
> A slave that I'm talking about would love a front yard, and not mind paying taxes that brings order. We have the power to influence how much we pay, and where it goes.
> 
> I don't mind growing inside in a small space that provides more than enough for me. Also I play it smart so my rights are never infringed upon.


So then you do realise that this is not the Slavery mentioned in the Bible?

These are people that offered themself up to clear debts to keep their family at home in the house they have etc. 

Thats according to Old testament too. You cannot follow the rule of not kidnapping anyone that has been mentioned earlier and get a slave any other way. 

The New Testament also mentions several times including in the Lords prayer to forgive debts. 

So combine the fact you cannot kidnap and should forgive debts then slavery should not exist. But hey it still does even today, is that because the bible told them? Nah , did people try and use it as justification? Probably. But those people didn't follow the true meaning of the book so how can the possibly be on the Book to be blamed? 

Surely this is down to Human nature? 

Strawman????

You say you don't mind... Yeah maybe so man, however you have gotten used to it. You are still playing by rules your master has set just like slaves

I'd prefer not to have my money stolen from me and like to grow any plant I like without my "freedom" at risk.


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 1, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> You probably think 9/11 was an inside job too.


I ain't got time for 30 min videos at the moment bud.

I think believing that 9/11 was not an inside job would show you are all over the place with your evidence requirements!

You have tried to mock people for their religious beliefs several times here.

Then you have 9/11 with a ton of things that is ridiculous. Aluminium versis steel and iron= alumuinium too weak to damage it.

Pentagon? So called plane hole not even big enough and only one camera angle seen it despite having multiple available.

The fact NORAD never responded despite reaction times being required to step in with plenty of time to prevent it.

WTC 7? Best one, wasnt even touched mate and it completely fell down in a controlled manner.


But heeey your right none of this was in a government funded book so I'll go put my tinfoil hat on right?

Kind of funny you are clearing having a dig because you can see that this is stolkholm syndrome!

Shit you've even brought up a totally non related subject to defend the government! Haaaahaha literally Stockholm syndrome.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Sep 1, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> So then you do realise that this is not the Slavery mentioned in the Bible?
> 
> These are people that offered themself up to clear debts to keep their family at home in the house they have etc.
> 
> ...


WOW! What part of God puts his seal of approval on taking slaves of people from other nations as permanent property that can be bequeathed to your children as inheritance do you not understand?

You label me as having Stockholm Syndrome, but it's you that's a slave to your Limbic System that whips the rationalizing part of your brain from thinking properly. 


*Romans 12:17-21 *

"17 Repay no one evil for evil, but take thought for what is noble in the sight of all. 18 If possible, so far as it depends upon you, live peaceably with all. 19 Beloved, never avenge yourselves, but leave it to the wrath of God; for it is written, “Vengeance is mine, I will repay, says the Lord.” 20 No, “if your enemy is hungry, feed him; if he is thirsty, give him drink; for by so doing you will heap burning coals upon his head.” 21 Do not be overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good."

*Proverbs 25:21-22*

"21 If your enemy is hungry, give him bread to eat;
and if he is thirsty, give him water to drink;
22 for you will heap coals of fire on his head,
and the Lord will reward you."

*Deuteronomy 32:35-36*

"35 Vengeance is mine, and recompense,
for the time when their foot shall slip;
for the day of their calamity is at hand,
and their doom comes swiftly.
36 For the Lord will vindicate his people
and have compassion on his servants,
when he sees that their power is gone,
and there is none remaining, bond or free."


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Sep 1, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> I ain't got time for 30 min videos at the moment bud.
> 
> I think believing that 9/11 was not an inside job would show you are all over the place with your evidence requirements!
> 
> ...


Next you'll tell me that the Moon Landing was a hoax.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 1, 2016)

pro tip
ain't nobody tryna click on your pics


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm relieved that the balance of rational thinkers is heavy in the voting.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Sep 1, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> pro tip
> ain't nobody tryna click on your pics


Pro tip:

It has a counter.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Sep 1, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> and what does it read?


It reads "You're high".


----------



## primabudda (Sep 1, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> I'm relieved that the balance of rational thinkers is heavy in the voting.


Yea it's interesting, but they're all very stoned rational thinkers tho, and half probably aren't religious anyways, or a different religion that never even believed in Christ in the first place.



No one knows the truth about anything, i think we have an idea, but all that stems back from what's written anyways, and we don't even believe that.


You see we make sooooo many mistakes in life just thinking --- then speaking and writing about it. Then we realize at an older age it's bullshit.

What makes you think the next 5mins of thoughts going be correct after sooooo many wrongs ? 



No one *really* knows whats going on i think ..... an i think hard !!    grr !!


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 1, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> WOW! What part of God puts his seal of approval on taking slaves of people from other nations as permanent property that can be bequeathed to your children as inheritance do you not understand?
> 
> You label me as having Stockholm Syndrome, but it's you that's a slave to your Limbic System that whips the rationalizing part of your brain from thinking properly.
> 
> ...


Every quote there states very very simply that the Lord God will protect his followers when the time comes (judgement) and to make sure in the meantime we turn the other cheek making sure that we help those people with no anger and not in spite.

How you see that as a bad teaching, fuck knows? 

I don't think you understand what you are reading, you are clearly lookimg for something that isn't there and reading between the lines. Nowhere in those does it suggest to hurt or steal anyone. The very opposite actually.....it does say that God will take action yes. Maybe you are viewing God as a person and are thinking of this as him hurting people, yet the meaning of life changes drastically from your views when you put God into the equation so maybe you are unable to view it from that point of view?


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 1, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Next you'll tell me that the Moon Landing was a hoax.


Nah, I wouldn't need to man. 

You clearly don't know what you are talking about. 

Now that is not an attempt at insult so don't get me wrong however post after post you have tried to retalliate with scripture you don't understand , I rekon you haven't even read them to be honest but rather a quick google "Bible says slavery is okay!" and the quickest copy and paste job. 

You know why I think that? As everytime you have stated something I have either shown you the true meaning or ripped it apart from the ground up yet you cannot reply with constructive argument. Its just on to the next half hearted google.....


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 1, 2016)

primabudda said:


> Yea it's interesting, but they're all very stoned rational thinkers tho, and half probably aren't religious anyways, or a different religion that never even believed in Christ in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are all on that struggle bro. You can't have 6 Billion right people. We all have freedom of though so we will all have a different idea of why we are here. 

Just have to play it out on what we think is right and when the time comes we will know.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 1, 2016)

primabudda said:


> What makes you think the next 5mins of thoughts going be correct after sooooo many wrongs ?


bullshit. I'm making soup for breakfast and going to bed. 


still haven't started tractor


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 1, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Just have to play it out on what we think is right and when the time comes we will know.


I read something tonight from a phychologist/mystic dude and he claimed that god is life, the life you're living now is god. your thoughts and experiences are god. I say, it's like that pink floyd song, _welcome to the machine_.


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 1, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I read something tonight from a phychologist/mystic dude and he claimed that god is life, the life you're living now is god. your thoughts and experiences are god. I say, it's like that pink floyd song, _welcome to the machine_.


Haha deep stuff. But that dude is one self centered dick haaha! 

Nobody else is even real to this guy only him _God_ pmsl. Can you imagine what those close to him think??

Mystic: "We are having KFC tonight cause I AM GOD MKAY!"
Friend thinks: "This shit again, it was Chinese last night because he wanted to pay respect to his fucking Asian Angel Dragon or some shit...."


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 1, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Haha deep stuff. But that dude is one self centered dick haaha!


Maybe you're right. I better reference the quote. I reeeeeaaaaaalllly believed that the KFC Mystic was a good listener and had skills. In my circle, he was more famous than MC 900 ft Jesus. I'll get back to you if I locate the quo.


funny imagined dialogue btw,,


----------



## primabudda (Sep 1, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> bullshit. I'm making soup for breakfast and going to bed.
> 
> 
> still haven't started tractor


ha ha !!! that's true then, but that's material and real stuff, not thoughts and words. This just goes to show you wake up, post shit and blame it on tractor !! you do it ery day 'mister i don't know'. you're first 5mins is shit  it really is. but you know it that's the fucker. 


anyways ha ha !! i found a guy who got all the answers 











The-Budster said:


> We are all on that struggle bro. You can't have 6 Billion right people. We all have freedom of though so we will all have a different idea of why we are here.
> 
> Just have to play it out on what we think is right and when the time comes we will know.


 very true, i think finding more wrong people out of the 6 billion would be easier than getting a hand full of near truths.

I ain't even bothered about the truth about anything, got stabbed by my cactus last night an my finger swelled and stiffened out, i haven't had to give anyone the finger today because it's done it automatically ... which was good.


so i ain't even be bothered anymores, a little in sight into stuff from this threads logged in my brain, so that'll do.



I honestly think he didn't know from an early age, and when his mom lied about not having a dad it all went alittle pear shaped, i think the crowd said it first, that's why he spent half his life not knowing who or where he was from, and he just put 2 and 2 together and said " wow i might just be god *cough* i mean the son of him *cough* the lord for fucksake ... i am the lord !! " something like this. He was caught preying to himself on his knees asking god why, on numerous times .... very confused young man. 

the picture of the father in the sky with the white beard like santa claus shit. 



there's one thing we need to know, if we as humans go on a for a millions or more years after i'm dead is wars need to stop period or they need to get worse so it can start again when you all destroyed each other ha ha !! that's what i think.





me not giving a fuck anymores. what ya gonna do oO'


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## primabudda (Sep 1, 2016)

he just everywhere abe .... what r we going to do ?


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Sep 1, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Every quote there states very very simply that the Lord God will protect his followers when the time comes (judgement) and to make sure in the meantime we turn the other cheek making sure that we help those people with no anger and not in spite.
> 
> How you see that as a bad teaching, fuck knows?
> 
> I don't think you understand what you are reading, you are clearly lookimg for something that isn't there and reading between the lines. Nowhere in those does it suggest to hurt or steal anyone. The very opposite actually.....it does say that God will take action yes. Maybe you are viewing God as a person and are thinking of this as him hurting people, yet the meaning of life changes drastically from your views when you put God into the equation so maybe you are unable to view it from that point of view?


WOW! You are truly guided by the Holy Dopamine Ghost.

Just to make sure, what does this passage mean to you?

*Mark 7:24-30*

"24 And from there he arose and went away to the region of Tyre and Sidon. And he entered a house, and would not have any one know it; yet he could not be hid. 25 But immediately a woman, whose little daughter was possessed by an unclean spirit, heard of him, and came and fell down at his feet. 26 Now the woman was a Greek, a Syrophoeni′cian by birth. And she begged him to cast the demon out of her daughter. 27 And he said to her, “Let the children first be fed, for it is not right to take the children’s bread and throw it to the dogs.” 28 But she answered him, “Yes, Lord; yet even the dogs under the table eat the children’s crumbs.” 29 And he said to her, “For this saying you may go your way; the demon has left your daughter.” 30 And she went home, and found the child lying in bed, and the demon gone."


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Sep 1, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Nah, I wouldn't need to man.
> 
> You clearly don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> ...


Your Strawmen, and Red Herrings are well noted.

I know more about the Bible than you'll ever know because you're slow thinking through the Holy Dopamine Ghost.

My favorite chapter is Leviticus 14.

*Leviticus 14*

*Purification of Lepers and Leprous Houses*

"14 The Lord said to Moses, 2 “This shall be the law of the leper for the day of his cleansing. He shall be brought to the priest;3 and the priest shall go out of the camp, and the priest shall make an examination. Then, if the leprous disease is healed in the leper,4 the priest shall command them to take for him who is to be cleansed two living clean birds and cedarwood and scarlet stuff and hyssop; 5 and the priest shall command them to kill one of the birds in an earthen vessel over running water. 6 He shall take the living bird with the cedarwood and the scarlet stuff and the hyssop, and dip them and the living bird in the blood of the bird that was killed over the running water; 7 and he shall sprinkle it seven times upon him who is to be cleansed of leprosy; then he shall pronounce him clean, and shall let the living bird go into the open field. 8 And he who is to be cleansed shall wash his clothes, and shave off all his hair, and bathe himself in water, and he shall be clean; and after that he shall come into the camp, but shall dwell outside his tent seven days. 9 And on the seventh day he shall shave all his hair off his head; he shall shave off his beard and his eyebrows, all his hair. Then he shall wash his clothes, and bathe his body in water, and he shall be clean.

10 “And on the eighth day he shall take two male lambs without blemish, and one ewe lamb a year old without blemish, and a cereal offering of three tenths of an ephah of fine flour mixed with oil, and one log of oil. 11 And the priest who cleanses him shall set the man who is to be cleansed and these things before the Lord, at the door of the tent of meeting. 12 And the priest shall take one of the male lambs, and offer it for a guilt offering, along with the log of oil, and wave them for a wave offering before the Lord;13 and he shall kill the lamb in the place where they kill the sin offering and the burnt offering, in the holy place; for the guilt offering, like the sin offering, belongs to the priest; it is most holy.14 The priest shall take some of the blood of the guilt offering, and the priest shall put it on the tip of the right ear of him who is to be cleansed, and on the thumb of his right hand, and on the great toe of his right foot. 15 Then the priest shall take some of the log of oil, and pour it into the palm of his own left hand, 16 and dip his right finger in the oil that is in his left hand, and sprinkle some oil with his finger seven times before the Lord. 17 And some of the oil that remains in his hand the priest shall put on the tip of the right ear of him who is to be cleansed, and on the thumb of his right hand, and on the great toe of his right foot, upon the blood of the guilt offering; 18 and the rest of the oil that is in the priest’s hand he shall put on the head of him who is to be cleansed. Then the priest shall make atonement for him before the Lord. 19 The priest shall offer the sin offering, to make atonement for him who is to be cleansed from his uncleanness. And afterward he shall kill the burnt offering; 20 and the priest shall offer the burnt offering and the cereal offering on the altar. Thus the priest shall make atonement for him, and he shall be clean.

21 “But if he is poor and cannot afford so much, then he shall take one male lamb for a guilt offering to be waved, to make atonement for him, and a tenth of an ephah of fine flour mixed with oil for a cereal offering, and a log of oil; 22 also two turtledoves or two young pigeons, such as he can afford; the one shall be a sin offering and the other a burnt offering. 23 And on the eighth day he shall bring them for his cleansing to the priest, to the door of the tent of meeting, before the Lord; 24 and the priest shall take the lamb of the guilt offering, and the log of oil, and the priest shall wave them for a wave offering before the Lord. 25 And he shall kill the lamb of the guilt offering; and the priest shall take some of the blood of the guilt offering, and put it on the tip of the right ear of him who is to be cleansed, and on the thumb of his right hand, and on the great toe of his right foot. 26 And the priest shall pour some of the oil into the palm of his own left hand; 27 and shall sprinkle with his right finger some of the oil that is in his left hand seven times before the Lord; 28 and the priest shall put some of the oil that is in his hand on the tip of the right ear of him who is to be cleansed, and on the thumb of his right hand, and on the great toe of his right foot, in the place where the blood of the guilt offering was put; 29 and the rest of the oil that is in the priest’s hand he shall put on the head of him who is to be cleansed, to make atonement for him before the Lord. 30 And he shall offer, of the turtledoves or young pigeons such as he can afford, 31 one for a sin offering and the other for a burnt offering, along with a cereal offering; and the priest shall make atonement before the Lord for him who is being cleansed. 32 This is the law for him in whom is a leprous disease, who cannot afford the offerings for his cleansing.”

33 The Lord said to Moses and Aaron, 34 “When you come into the land of Canaan, which I give you for a possession, and I put a leprous disease in a house in the land of your possession, 35 then he who owns the house shall come and tell the priest, ‘There seems to me to be some sort of disease in my house.’ 36 Then the priest shall command that they empty the house before the priest goes to examine the disease, lest all that is in the house be declared unclean; and afterward the priest shall go in to see the house. 37 And he shall examine the disease; and if the disease is in the walls of the house with greenish or reddish spots, and if it appears to be deeper than the surface, 38 then the priest shall go out of the house to the door of the house, and shut up the house seven days. 39 And the priest shall come again on the seventh day, and look; and if the disease has spread in the walls of the house,40 then the priest shall command that they take out the stones in which is the disease and throw them into an unclean place outside the city; 41 and he shall cause the inside of the house to be scraped round about, and the plaster that they scrape off they shall pour into an unclean place outside the city; 42 then they shall take other stones and put them in the place of those stones, and he shall take other plaster and plaster the house.

43 “If the disease breaks out again in the house, after he has taken out the stones and scraped the house and plastered it, 44 then the priest shall go and look; and if the disease has spread in the house, it is a malignant leprosy in the house; it is unclean. 45 And he shall break down the house, its stones and timber and all the plaster of the house; and he shall carry them forth out of the city to an unclean place. 46 Moreover he who enters the house while it is shut up shall be unclean until the evening; 47 and he who lies down in the house shall wash his clothes; and he who eats in the house shall wash his clothes.

48 “But if the priest comes and makes an examination, and the disease has not spread in the house after the house was plastered, then the priest shall pronounce the house clean, for the disease is healed. 49 And for the cleansing of the house he shall take two small birds, with cedarwood and scarlet stuff and hyssop, 50 and shall kill one of the birds in an earthen vessel over running water, 51 and shall take the cedarwood and the hyssop and the scarlet stuff, along with the living bird, and dip them in the blood of the bird that was killed and in the running water, and sprinkle the house seven times. 52 Thus he shall cleanse the house with the blood of the bird, and with the running water, and with the living bird, and with the cedarwood and hyssop and scarlet stuff; 53 and he shall let the living bird go out of the city into the open field; so he shall make atonement for the house, and it shall be clean.”

54 This is the law for any leprous disease: for an itch, 55 for leprosy in a garment or in a house, 56 and for a swelling or an eruption or a spot, 57 to show when it is unclean and when it is clean. This is the law for leprosy."

Btw: We did go to the Moon.


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 2, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> WOW! You are truly guided by the Holy Dopamine Ghost.
> 
> Just to make sure, what does this passage mean to you?
> 
> ...


You explain your thoughts Buddy  . All that has happened here is I explain and then you change subject looking for another way to shoot my views down. The way this goes from one verse and subject to another with no personal input in your own words really shows how this is just a Google copy and paste job from you


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 2, 2016)

Lol, you found out? I used critical thinking skills in the single decimal ages (Thanks Bible School!) realize their interpretation of the origin of life on this planet as complete bull shit.


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 2, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Your Strawmen, and Red Herrings are well noted.
> 
> I know more about the Bible than you'll ever know because you're slow thinking through the Holy Dopamine Ghost.
> 
> ...



Go and through out another textbook phrase please!!!!!

The fact is here you habe given no constructive part in this discussion. You copy and paste things you don't understand. 

Know more about the Bible? PMSL there has been a couple times you have posted a totally wrong understanding of scripture, ones that can't even be up for debate. Haha. Clearly taken from the net and fucked up like the first poster of the false teaching.

You are trying to portray that the Bible makes people stupid yet have the inability to view other peoples standings. That is the eye of a stupid man. 

Nobody is saying you have to believe this, up to you after all, I couldn't care less. However it matters to you so much that you get angry and try to insult those that believe.....hmmm is it because you don't know why you have those views and by admitting that you are really the brainwashed one? 

It doesn't make sense really. You are trying to state this book cause hurt and pain yet the only one trying to inflict it is you and you ain't the one that even believes it.


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 2, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> Lol, you found out? I used critical thinking skills in the single decimal ages (Thanks Bible School!) realize their interpretation of the origin of life on this planet as complete bull shit.



You do realise that your display picture is someones _interpretation_ of M101.....


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 2, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> You do realise that your display picture is someones _interpretation_ of M101.....


Yup, 'cause I'm lazy and pulled up the first image that came up with the simple search "spiral galaxy". It could be CG and it would make zero difference to me.

And your point has any bearing on the credulity of the Adam and Eve story, no?


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 2, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> Yup, 'cause I'm lazy and pulled up the first image that came up with the simple search "spiral galaxy". It could be CG and it would make zero difference to me.
> 
> And your point has any bearing on the credulity of the Adam and Eve story, no?


Ohhh right cause your thoughts as a child has managed to decimate the beilefs of millions cause you are that fucking intelligent....whoops it must be bullshit then. 

Cause im the one who hasn't input any real constructive comments into the thread. 

Fuck you are right. Your argument is better. Its bullshit............

My point being is you've taken someone else's beliefs. Someone thought "I want it to look like this" and you have just went along with it. 

So see when you come in to an argument trying to show that its bullshit to simply take another persons beliefs without _critical thinking_. Don't simply take some space dicks art work as _the truth_ and use it as your display. It's fucking hypocrisy. Draw your own or something  after all you are a critical thinker !


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 2, 2016)

My thoughts as a child apparently exceeded those of millions, whoops, my bad.

Still waiting for your thoughts on Adam and Eve? You seriously think that's a logical explanation to the origin of the human race? That's patheticly close-minded. You base you're understanding off of what some man wrote, supposedly of "God's" word, and you think I'm taking the easy way out simply following along with another persons beliefs? 

Science isn't belief man, it's based on replicable experiments that show the fundamental properties of the universe.. Where exactly do you get ANY of that in the traditional tales of creation?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## The-Budster (Sep 2, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> My thoughts as a child apparently exceeded those of millions, whoops, my bad.
> 
> Still waiting for your thoughts on Adam and Eve? You seriously think that's a logical explanation to the origin of the human race? That's patheticly close-minded. You base you're understanding off of what some man wrote, supposedly of "God's" word, and you think I'm taking the easy way out simply following along with another persons beliefs?
> 
> Science isn't belief man, it's based on replicable experiments that show the fundamental properties of the universe.. Where exactly do you get ANY of that in the traditional tales of creation?



Haaaha. So now as a child you theorized Evolution and I'll quote " thoughts as a child apparently exceeded those of millions"

I can't have a discussion with you mate. If truly think you are this shit hot then I can't. 

Most people on this thread have different views than me and that's cool I love hearing other views as that is the only way to expand your mind. I can see why they believe it. 

You seem to just think your right cause you are mastermind bro. Fucking prodigy right here.

Science is full of theories. Ideas , just like I have mine you have yours. 

Close minded? You believe what a man has wrote! It's not your beliefs I find hilarious, it is the fact you think you came up with them first back in your prodigy years. I don't the details of your beliefs however if you are following science then I know your beliefs are in a book too


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 2, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Haaaha. So now as a child you theorized Evolution and I'll quote " thoughts as a child apparently exceeded those of millions"
> 
> I can't have a discussion with you mate. If truly think you are this shit hot then I can't.
> 
> ...


Jesus man, chill out. No, I'm not mastermind or youthful prodigy. I just call bull shit when I see it.


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 2, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3771234


That would be Old testament only so the Torah man, but your image would have to insult Jews and we all know we can't do that now can we?! :O.

Anyway the teachings of the New Testament (Christian followings) goes against this barbaric teaching.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 2, 2016)

I have no faulty belief system. I symply accept facts as they are presented to me. As in other discussions I'll easily admit we cannot disprove the existence of a 'god', but we can prove the tales of origin as presented by all the vastly accepted world religions as false.


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 2, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> I have no faulty belief system. I symply accept facts as they are presented to me. As in other discussions I'll easily admit we cannot disprove the existence of a 'god', but we can prove the tales of origin as presented by all the vastly accepted world religions as false.


You are free to do so man, however "simply accepting facts as they are presented to you" doesn't need much critical thinking. 
You would just be taking on the thoughts of others. 

Now I am fully aware that this is how the Catholic church is found etc. However I must let you know that I also disagree with this system alot. 

As all these people are doing are taking on the beliefs of another person which can be easily as wrong as what some of my beliefs may be. 

The point is everyone should come to their own understanding. There is nothing wrong with taking on sciences views of life or thinking the way of Buddha is your thing, whatever. One day we will know what is right. 

However it's not really right to just say my books better than yours.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 2, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> However it's not really right to just say my books better than yours.


Sorry bud, I respect your opinion, albeit wrong. But my book is based on scientific observation and not myths...


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 2, 2016)

And again I apologize, you're likely to get more clear and concise arguments from me, but apparently I've finished off a 20 pack of beer, and am quite fucked up from alcohol and dabs. Still, you provide nothing motivating and inspirational in your responses, just the tired shit I've been hearing for 30 years!


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 2, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> And again I apologize, you're likely to get more clear and concise arguments from me, but apparently I've finished off a 20 pack of beer, and am quite fucked up from alcohol and dabs. Still, you provide nothing motivating and inspirational in your responses, just the tired shit I've been hearing for 30 years!


And your views are far more original and unique.Oh how I wish I was always right like you.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 2, 2016)

Lol, at least my views evolved in the last 40 years. I presume you believe in creationism, and if that's incorrect I apologize. But if that's the case you're beliefs are thousands of years old, and you criticize mine as unoriginal and not unique?


----------



## primabudda (Sep 2, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3771234


There's no such thing as satan ..... just saying  to mess things up abit more.



you may all continue, this threads gone waaaay over my head.










So satan huh, what a cunt !!! and his wife ha !! what was her name ?


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 2, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> Lol, at least my views evolved in the last 40 years. I presume you believe in creationism, and if that's incorrect I apologize. But if that's the case you're beliefs are thousands of years old, and you criticize mine as unoriginal and not unique?


It's not so much a critisim as such. I'm showing you how you did not create these views. So there is no critical thinking there.

You have said yourself you accept whatever has been given to you as long it comes froma science community.

Everyone must have an opinion, however what if yours is wrong. Not because mines is right but just the possibility of it being wrong?

Let me ask you this, what do you think of the idea of your beliefs being bullshit?


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 2, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Let me ask you this, what do you think of the idea of your beliefs being bullshit?


I absolutely encourage it! If you have a better explanation backed with observation and repeatable experimentation, then I'm all for it. That's how I accept my understanding of reality, it's no belief system, I don't know why some people struggle with this so much. 

And you're misrepresenting my views, I never once said that I "accept whatever has been given as long as it comes from a science community". Science is a reiterative process, and once a better explanation comes along, we move an and accept it. Faith is the exact opposite, where you accept something without proof and generally without question, in spite of the obvious signs that it's wrong, and not a plausible explanation for the origin of the universe.


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 2, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> I absolutely encourage it! If you have a better explanation backed with observation and repeatable experimentation, then I'm all for it. That's how I accept my understanding of reality, it's no belief system, I don't know why some people struggle with this so much.
> 
> And you're misrepresenting my views, I never once said that I "accept whatever has been given as long as it comes from a science community". Science is a reiterative process, and once a better explanation comes along, we move an and accept it. Faith is the exact opposite, where you accept something without proof and generally without question, in spite of the obvious signs that it's wrong, and not a plausible explanation for the origin of the universe.


Then if you understand how you may be wrong why have you got such a problem with other people having different views? After all you are probably wrong somewhere just as I am not perfect too. 

I'm not seeing where faith is different from that, you sound like you will accept anything that sounds good to you at that time regardless of truth. Nothing wrong with it, but I fail to see that if you have such a standing why you can judge others so much on their views if you just move with the trend as there really cannot be much critical thinking there but rather trending behaviour. 

If your views were the truth and evidence absolutely proved this, then how could you move from that view so easily. The truth no longer becomes the truth through that definition but rather opinion. 

So I fail to see how you have come to the conclusion that you know what happened 13.8 Billion years ago (if going by textbooks here, you may have another number) After all it's a theory, the clue is in the name.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 2, 2016)

So a bush talked then ? i forgot about this one ...... needs some investigating.


ha ha talking bushes !! you know sometimes i feel there's a double meaning to it all, and we all just being trolled by the authors.









*"hi i'm a talking bush"*


"no way, so what do you want" 


*"some acknowledgement to the fact that i'm an amazing talking bush would be nice"*


"so you're not god then?" 


*"yea whatever but, but 1st give me your shoes"



*
That was just a thief in a bush 
*
*


----------



## GDBud (Sep 2, 2016)

Why because you just realized that they both had belly buttons and how can they both have belly buttons if they were both created and not born?


----------



## primabudda (Sep 2, 2016)

GDBud said:


> Why because you just realized that they both had belly buttons and how can they both have belly buttons if they were both created and not born?


good point.

the belly buttons was just in the old paintings tho right ? is there text about it ?


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 2, 2016)

primabudda said:


> good point.
> 
> the belly buttons was just in the old paintings tho right ? is there text about it ?


Their belly buttons are never mentioned man


----------



## primabudda (Sep 2, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Their belly buttons are never mentioned man


why do you limit who see's your profile ? are you new ? 

a cop ?


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 2, 2016)

primabudda said:


> why do you limit who see's your profile ? are you new ?
> 
> a cop ?


I'm not seeing the logic. 

The only one here trying to look further into other peoples activities and background is you. 

Cop behaviour if you want to know what really seems suspicious. Officer


----------



## primabudda (Sep 2, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> I'm not seeing the logic.
> 
> The only one here trying to look further into other peoples activities and background is you.
> 
> Cop behaviour if you want to know what really seems suspicious. Officer


just wondering why you're so new, locked profile and hovering round me that's all.

I can't help wondering, blame the worlds epic trust history.


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 2, 2016)

primabudda said:


> just wondering why you're so new, locked profile and hovering round me that's all.
> 
> I can't help wondering, blame the worlds epic trust history.


I ain't hovering around bud. You've chosen to post a thread inviting others to discuss.

The paranoia has gotten too much for you mate


----------



## primabudda (Sep 2, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> I ain't hovering around bud. You've chosen to post a thread inviting others to discuss.
> 
> The paranoia has gotten too much for you mate


i ain't para, i'm just cautious that's all. 

like i say blame the world.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 2, 2016)

*God is reality itself.*
Carl Jung


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 2, 2016)

primabudda said:


> i ain't para, i'm just cautious that's all.
> 
> like i say blame the world.


I say fuck the cops,bitches want 2 kick my door down like Nazi they can have at it,I'll b smoking my bong & whip my med card out like that american express idiot on tv,POW suck on it bastards !

I'm pretty sure most here don't give a shit about cops either


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 3, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I say fuck the cops,bitches want 2 kick my door down like Nazi they can have at it,I'll b smoking my bong & whip my med card out like that american express idiot on tv,POW suck on it bastards !
> 
> I'm pretty sure most here don't give a shit about cops either


Yeah they don't from what I gather in my short time here. 

I've heard that when you sign up and agree to the site terms that nothing said on here can be used in court. 

So fuck tha police...


----------



## primabudda (Sep 3, 2016)

damn site just went off !!

anyways i was saying jesus would agree ha !! something like this  


you just gotta be carefull tho, i don't grow but i heard Uk thread had some shit going on years ago idk, you shouldn't come on a public site and say your're from Uk, i just had this guy on Fb coming straight on a pubilc post for my seed empire ** saying straight away shit like " yo bro from uk i grow got breedeing seeds etc etc etc " his page says from london and he's blatantly Uk !! it's crazy.

Speechless, you shouldn't be so open like that, even a proxy if google decide to do a clamp down on ILLEGAL weed when it ALL comes LEGAL in usa and MAY come to Uk ... they gonna focus on the Illegal side much more don't you think. ?

Google can shut any illegal weed site down like a mod deleting a thread ... poof gone ! 

it also fucks it up for all the other Uk growers if one gets sloppy and gets caught you know ? connections, mobile phones all that shit ahhh !!! it's all a conspiracy !! 


 

fuk the law, smoke a draw. 

i'm hungry.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 3, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Yeah they don't from what I gather in my short time here.
> 
> I've heard that when you sign up and agree to the site terms that nothing said on here can be used in court.
> 
> So fuck tha police...


who r they going to subpoena ? some dudes still burnt out from the 60's who'll just go into a rant about 60's gibberish to fuk with em,or the server which isn't on US soil to start with ?

dicks would b chasing their tails,its more likely anything the cops use against u from here means they were already on your shit n hacked into your WiFi ,don't sweat it & live your life,fuck them cops


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Sep 13, 2016)

Christ Jesus is a myth.

Dr. Carrier lays out the evidence that Jesus started out as a belief in Hebrew Angelology. Then got mistaken as history through Mark which was fictional allegory set on Earth.


----------



## verny (Sep 23, 2016)

primabudda said:


> is christ AS GOD bullshit too ? not that he was a person because that maybe true, but that he was GOD.
> 
> 
> please do the pole thing.
> ...


myth and archetypes are a powerful way to convey deeper truths..adam n eve,,,christ..are concepts loaded with meaning....look beyond the popular interpretation of these stories and ul discover a whole new world.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 24, 2016)

Religion is the tick of society. It starts off as something small and unnoticeable at first. But, after its sucked up enough funds/ gained enough followers. It can really fuck shit up.


I went to church and it was like "the stupid- it burns!!!!


----------

